# Karşılığını bulmak/almak/görmek/



## Qafqaz

Örnek cümle: Ahmet, çabalarının karşılığını gördü.
(Aslında bu cümleyi de Azerbaycan Türkçesinden çevirmeye çalıştım - Əhmədin zəhməti yerdə qalmadı. - Ahmedin zahmeti yerde kalmadı -_boşa gitmedi_)


bu cümlelerdeki, "karşılığını almak" eylemini ingilizce ve ispanyolca nasıl açıklaya biliriz?


----------



## Qafqaz

ben ispanyolca, "   _Sus esfuerzos se resultan eficazmente._" (Onun çabaları etkili sonuç veriyor) diye çevirmeye çalıştım. Sizce uygunmu?


----------



## jasminion

Ahmet was rewarded for his efforts. 

Daha iyi bir tercumesi olduguna eminim. Diger arkadaslarin yorumlarini da bekleyin.


----------



## enocuk

Qafqaz said:


> Örnek cümle: Ahmet, çabalarının karşılığını gördü.
> (Aslında bu cümleyi de Azerbaycan Türkçesinden çevirmeye çalıştım - Əhmədin zəhməti yerdə qalmadı. - Ahmedin zahmeti yerde kalmadı -_boşa gitmedi_)
> 
> 
> bu cümlelerdeki, "karşılığını almak" eylemini ingilizce ve ispanyolca nasıl açıklaya biliriz?



Merhaba

"Ahmet'in zahmeti boşa gitmedi için" -yaptığım kısa araştırmaya göre- belki şunlar söylenebilir:

Ahmet's efforts didn't go in vain

ya da

Ahmet's efforts didnt go down the drain

"Ahmet çabalarının karşılığını gördü" için ise, pek emin olmamakla beraber:

Ahmet was rewarded for his efforts (bir önceki mesajda dile getirilmiş)

ya da

Ahmet got his efforts rewarded

denebilir.

Daha da emin olmamakla beraber  yine:

Ahmet received a recompense for his efforts

da denebilir.


----------



## Rallino

İspanyolca için şunu da kullanabilirsin: _Sus esfuerzos no fueron/son inutiles_/en vano/en balde.


----------



## dawar

Istenmedi ama gelecekte birinin işine yarar diye fransızca yazıyorum :

"Ahmet a été récompensé pour ses efforts"


----------



## Volcano

*Also, get return on effort.*


----------



## Qafqaz

çok teşekkür ederim hepinize


----------

